# How do you "rent" Worldmark credits from other owner's?



## ada903

I read somewhere that you can purchase one-time worldmark credits from other owners, how would that work?  I need 4,000 credits to do a flex change exchange with II, is it possible to rent the credits from another owner?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM

You cannot exchange points that do not belong to you.


----------



## ada903

Thanks Denise.  Can you pay for additional points? For example if you do an exchange and do not have enough points, can you buy more points, one-time?


----------



## jbcoug

Actually you can rent Worldmark one time points from another owner. They typically sell for around six cents per point, about the same as your maintenance fees. There are owners with points available on both wmowners.com and worldmartheclub.com. 

John


----------



## DeniseM

John - She wants to deposit the points with an exchange company.  I don't believe you can exchange points you don't own.


----------



## cotraveller

If you are a WorldMark owner, jbcoug is correct.  If you are not a WorldMark owner, Denise is correct.  WorldMark credits (points) can only be transferred from one WorldMark owner to another WorldMark owner. That type of transaction is usually referred to as a credit rental between owners signifying it is a one time exchange of credits, not a transfer of ownership of the account. Rented credits can be used an any manner, including for exchanges.


----------



## ada903

Yes, it would be from owner to owner, that's exactly what I need!  How does the process work? Paying and transferring the points?


----------



## cotraveller

ada903 said:


> Yes, it would be from owner to owner, that's exactly what I need!  How does the process work? Paying and transferring the points?



It's a private transaction between the owners involved.  WorldMark handles the actual transfer based on written instructions from the seller, but the terms (price, method of payment, etc.) are handled privately between the buyer and seller.

I have rented credits through the WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, quite a few times with no significant problems. You need to be registered on the forum as an owner to access the credit rental section. Some of the renters there are also new to the process and need some hand holding.

In additon to the forums, some of the WorldMark resellers offer one time use credits.  If you are concerned about a private deal via the internet that may be your best option.  I've gone that route too, although the prices tend to be a little higher.  I'm not sure if posting the resellers link would be a violation of the TUG no-advertising policy.  Send me a pm if you want that info.


----------



## BocaBum99

DeniseM said:


> John - She wants to deposit the points with an exchange company.  I don't believe you can exchange points you don't own.



I do not think you have interpreted the questions correctly.

The OP wants to rent one time credits from other owners, have them transferred to her account, and then make an exchange using those credits with an exchange company.  This is a completely legitimate transaction.


----------



## ada903

That is correct, exactly what I would like - buy onetime use credits, transfer them to my account, use them for an II flex change.  Thanks a lot!




BocaBum99 said:


> I do not think you have interpreted the questions correctly.
> 
> The OP wants to rent one time credits from other owners, have them transferred to her account, and then make an exchange using those credits with an exchange company.  This is a completely legitimate transaction.


----------



## ada903

Thanks Fred - I think I will be ok renting the credits from another owner - time for me to join that forum!!




cotraveller said:


> It's a private transaction between the owners involved.  WorldMark handles the actual transfer based on written instructions from the seller, but the terms (price, method of payment, etc.) are handled privately between the buyer and seller.
> 
> I have rented credits through the WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php, quite a few times with no significant problems. You need to be registered on the forum as an owner to access the credit rental section. Some of the renters there are also new to the process and need some hand holding.
> 
> In additon to the forums, some of the WorldMark resellers offer one time use credits.  If you are concerned about a private deal via the internet that may be your best option.  I've gone that route too, although the prices tend to be a little higher.  I'm not sure if posting the resellers link would be a violation of the TUG no-advertising policy.  Send me a pm if you want that info.


----------



## PClapham

also check out wmowners.com for rental credits.

anita


----------



## Rent_Share

Additionally there is a delay in II deducting the points from your WM account, generally the transfer in process is about 48-72 hours, the II out process has been known to take years on occaision.

What the OP is asking is pefectly legal and the optimum strategy for Worldmark.

Have the smallest possible membership

Use II for 4000 point flexchanges whne you use up your points

Rent points from other owners if you run ou of points to borrow

Keeps your initial investmnet low and you only pay maintenance fees (points rental) when you actually use the points no contractual obligation for week 2 - X


----------



## ada903

Yes, I noticed the II delay in taking out the points.. My exchange has passed and the points are still untouched.

I like the 4,000 point exchanges, if you can rent points at six cents, an exchange comes to under $400 with the exchange fee, and I don't mind last minute travel.



Rent_Share said:


> Additionally there is a delay in II deducting the points from your WM account, generally the transfer in process is about 48-72 hours, the II out process has been known to take years on occaision.
> 
> What the OP is asking is pefectly legal and the optimum strategy for Worldmark.
> 
> Have the smallest possible membership
> 
> Use II for 4000 point flexchanges whne you use up your points
> 
> Rent points from other owners if you run ou of points to borrow
> 
> Keeps your initial investmnet low and you only pay maintenance fees (points rental) when you actually use the points no contractual obligation for week 2 - X


----------



## LLW

Here's the WMO threads on renting credits, complete with explanation, form, and discussions:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3912
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17170

This is where some WM owners post their credits for rent:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

This is where you may post that you want to rent credits:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68

This is where you check feedback on some of those who have rented on WMO:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16837

In general, the owners on worldmarktheclub.com who offer their credits for rent are less educated about the process than those on WMOwners.com, and you would need to educate them in the process. They are also not allowed to post their rental price. You may be able to rent for less, or you may run into one who wants to rent for 10 cents per credit.


----------



## ada903

Thank you so much for the links!!



LLW said:


> Here's the WMO threads on renting credits, complete with explanation, form, and discussions:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3912
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17170
> 
> This is where some WM owners post their credits for rent:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
> 
> This is where you may post that you want to rent credits:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68
> 
> This is where you check feedback on some of those who have rented on WMO:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16837
> 
> In general, the owners on worldmarktheclub.com who offer their credits for rent are less educated about the process than those on WMOwners.com, and you would need to educate them in the process. They are also not allowed to post their rental price. You may be able to rent for less, or you may run into one who wants to rent for 10 cents per credit.


----------



## Rent_Share

LLW said:


> In general, the owners on worldmarktheclub.com who offer their credits for rent are less educated about the process than those on WMOwners.com, and you would need to educate them in the process. They are also not allowed to post their rental price. You may be able to rent for less, or you may run into one who wants to rent for 10 cents per credit.


 
Wyndam hides the rental section on worldmarktheclub.com making it next to impossible to find if you don't know it's there. The supression of OPEN discussion of pricing results in sellers asking many times the actual rates and sharks offfering a price that they can re-rent the credits at a 30-40 % profit. Don't waste your time there. 

BTW it's their site so don't bother posting anything objective or critical it will be taken down -


----------



## ada903

Good to know, I won't be looking there!




Rent_Share said:


> Wyndam hides the rental section on worldmarktheclub.com making it next to impossible to find if you don't know it's there. The supression of OPEN discussion of pricing results in sellers asking many times the actual rates and sharks offfering a price that they can re-rent the credits at a 30-40 % profit. Don't waste your time there.
> 
> BTW it's their site so don't bother posting anything objective or critical it will be taken down -


----------

